# Trails to suggest in SW Idaho?



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

You could try Whoop Em Up Horse Camp a Forest Service horse campground near Idaho City 

or Bruneau State Park near Mountain Home - I recently did an article of Bruneau for Trailblazer. Nice place, lots of riding and way cool sand dunes

Other places in Idaho here

Hope this helps!


----------



## barrelracinbaby4 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you so much Trails for the suggestions! I actually went camping near Whoop-Em-Up last month but I didn't take the horses or get a good look at it. It looks like an awesome place to ride. I love to ride in the mountain and forests.  

I've been to Bruneau Sand Dunes before but once again have never taken my horses. I've heard awesome things about it.

And thanks for the link. Gives me awesome ideas. Have you ever been to Eagle Island State Park?


----------

